# Win 10 neu Install nach CPU-Wechsel ??



## iBlack22 (19. März 2019)

Moin Moin,

ich hab vor meine CPU zu tauschen von einem AMD Ryzen 1600 auf einen 2600er ....

jetzt meine Frage muss ich bei dem Wechsel das System neu installieren oder geht das so ? Mainboard, Speicher und Grafikkarte bleiben das gleiche. 

Danke euch schon mal für eure Hilfe


----------



## INU.ID (19. März 2019)

*AW: Win 10 neu Install nach CPU wechsel ??*

Nein, du musst nichts neu installieren.


----------



## iBlack22 (19. März 2019)

*AW: Win 10 neu Install nach CPU wechsel ??*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Nein, du musst nichts neu installieren.



ok danke dir für die info ... muss ich vorher ihrend was deinstallieren vor dem runterfahren und wechsel ?


----------



## INU.ID (19. März 2019)

Ja gut, du musst natürlich ein BIOS/UEFI auf dem Mobo haben, was die neue CPU (er)kennt. Also vielleicht sicherheitshalber mal auf der Hersteller-Webseite deines Mobos nachschauen, welches BIOS welche CPUs unterstützt.

Ist das BIOS aktuell, und für die 2x00er Ryzen freigegeben, kannst du einfach die CPU wechseln. Nach dem Start wird das BIOS die neue CPU erkennen, und den entsprechenden Mikrocode laden. Und auch Windows wird die CPU dann problemlos erkennen.


Edit: Neue Wärmeleitpaste auftragen nicht vergessen.


----------



## iBlack22 (19. März 2019)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Ja gut, du musst natürlich ein BIOS/UEFI auf dem Mobo haben, was die neue CPU (er)kennt. Also vielleicht sicherheitshalber mal auf der Hersteller-Webseite deines Mobos nachschauen, welches BIOS welche CPUs unterstützt.
> 
> Ist das BIOS aktuell, kannst du einfach die CPU wechseln.



ok das Bios ist auf dem neusten stand P5.50 ist installiert und das ist auch die letzte Version die es gibt beim Hersteller ( Asrock Ab350M Pro4 ) Laut liste wird min. die Version P4.70 benötigt.


----------



## Corsair_Fan (24. März 2019)

Win müsste nur neu gemacht werden wenn du ein neues Board holen würdest.


----------



## radeon2g (25. März 2019)

Nur bei Wechsel von Intel  nach AMD und umgekehrt.

Dann ist man auf der sicheren Seiten, das es keine Probleme gibt.


----------



## raumich (26. März 2019)

Corsair_Fan schrieb:


> Win müsste nur neu gemacht werden wenn du ein neues Board holen würdest.



Blödsinn. Das war früher vielleicht mal so. Habe das kürzlich ohne Neu-Installation gemacht. Ging ohne Probleme. Lediglich Windows10 muss neu aktiviert werden und dazu musste ich bei Microsoft anrufen. Ging aber auch innerhalb von Minuten.
Nichtmal wenn man von Intel auf AMD wechselt (oder umgekehrt). Allerdings würde ich in dem Fall wahrscheinlich trotzdem eine Neuinstallation machen, um irgendwelche Chipsatz-Treiber-Leichen auszuschliessen. Aber nötig ist selbst das nicht.


----------



## radeon2g (26. März 2019)

Ich sage ja nicht das nötig ist. Aber ich würde es trotzdem machen in diesem Fall.


----------



## Corsair_Fan (26. März 2019)

okay wusste ich nicht das dies auch so geht. Kenne nur die alte Version bei Board tausch neu aufsetzen.


----------



## _Berge_ (26. März 2019)

Nochmal als Zusatz, neuaufsetzen ist angebracht wenn das vorherige System schon was älter ist bzw. sich die getauschte Komponente stark Unterscheidet.

Nur zu sagen von AMD zu Intel oder andersrum ist sehr schwammig, wenn ich von einem FX auf Ryzen wechsel würde ich auch definitiv neu installieren, genauso bei Intel von einem Ivy auf CoffeLake, die Unterschiede sind hier enorm

aber beim R5 1600 auf R5 2600.... BIOS updaten und ab geht er


----------

